# Starburst 2006 Spare Parts dilemma



## Rufusstone

This topic refers to my long running mission to obtain a new wheel arch moulding for my Autocruise Starburst Model Year 2006. It was scrapped by a newly installed painted metal post when exiting a barrier controlled access/egress at an airport car park in May 2008. 
Having e-mailed Swift (new owners of Autocruise) I was informed that a spare part was available but would have to be obtained through a dealer. 
I contacted Marquis of Northampton on this issue and they have really gone the extra mile to obtain the part. Having jumped through many hoops a part finally arrived in September and I collected it from them. 
On taking the item to a registered coachbuilder (Motorhomes Coachcraft in Luton) the item is the wrong moulding! Back to Dawn at Marquis and she is once again, on the case. 
I have offered to take my vehicle to the factory in Mexborough so that an exact replacement can be supplied; a logical step to finalise the issue once and for all. 
What I cannot understand is why, when one makes a substantial investment in a custom made product, the aftercare is substantially lacking. Surely it would be in the interest of the manufacturer to retain end user loyalty and future purchases.


----------



## dobbers

hi

could the wheel arch moulding be repaired ???

any images.


----------



## Rufusstone

Afraid not Dobbers. The specialist says the repeated cracking around the top surface makes it weak. The bottom line is that I could live with it and you do not notice any thing wrong until observed at close range. The decal was 'brushed' as well and you can see the two fixing screw heads through it.
Interestingly I have just received a postcard from Autocruise sales offering money off new purchases!
I would like to get my existing purchase right first.


----------



## dobbers

hi again,

who was the specialist who told you it could not be repaired?

from the images there does not seem to be much damage, out of curiosity
how much is the new arch?


----------



## ingram

Rufusstone said:


> Surely it would be in the interest of the manufacturer to retain end user loyalty and future purchases.


I sympathise with your situation and it was a potential future problem that I considered before spending my money on a 2006 Autocruise product.

The truth is that the manufacturer of your Autocruise no longer exists.

Autocruise having been bought by Swift Group Holdings in 2007: your 'van was not even a current Autocruise product at that time.

I assume that some parts for our 2006 'vans may be 'in stock' at Autocruise but they may not be restocking, or keeping old model parts on their 'available to order' parts list................. but I do hope they do, and agree that it would be good from a point of supporting older Autocruise owners who may then become New Autocruise Owners in the future.

I met an Autocruise owner, with a then 'current' model about three years ago who's 'van had had the rear lower moulding damaged and had waited several months for a new one from the old Autocruise company.

Please keep us informed of progress with your wing moulding order.

Harvey


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Spare parts*

I will find out if we are able to supply the part or not.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Spare parts*

I will find out if we are able to supply the part or not.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Spare parts*

I will find out if we are able to supply the part or not.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Rufusstone

Thanks for all your comments. I have continued my research and have contacted the company who actually manufactured the part, Messrs Plas-tech Thermoforming Ltd. Having sent them the image they have a part that appears to fit the bill. I am going up to their factory later this month with high expectations. Will keep you all posted, including Swift.


----------



## ingram

Rufusstone said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I have continued my research and have contacted the company who actually manufactured the part, Messrs Plas-tech Thermoforming Ltd. Having sent them the image they have a part that appears to fit the bill. I am going up to their factory later this month with high expectations. Will keep you all posted, including Swift.


It would be very useful for other owners of older Autocruise models if you could find out, while there, if they can supply other mouldings for other Autocruises and if they actually have and own the moulds or if they are owned by Autocruise ...............

Thanks, and hope you get sorted.

Harvey


----------



## Rufusstone

Wilco Harvey. Factory visit on 30th October '08. Watch this space!


----------



## Rufusstone

*Starburst Spare panel part*

Great news. I have just returned home having collected my elusive wheel arch panel part from the factory that pressed it. It is identical and I shall fit as soon as the weather turns brighter.
Regards to all, Rufus.


----------



## ingram

Good news! Did you manage to find out about any other parts as requested above?

Harvey


----------



## Rufusstone

I raised this matter with the MD and am awaiting a further reply. He did point out that their customer, of course, is the converter which I respect.
I spoke to him about this Forum and he was most interested so I shall post any further news as I receive it.


----------



## owl1

*fibreglass panel*

A pal of mine had an accident with his starspirt and damaged the rear fibreglass panel, after no joy from dealers and autcruise ( now being took over by swift).so without much luck we set about trying to repair it 
then we were told of a company in rotherham Stuart Pease fibreglass they use to make some of fibreglass panels for autocruise (before swift) including rear panels & roofs, we were able to get an replacement rear panel because they still had the old mould, pre 08 models, after speaking to the manager Glenn he told us they had being making parts for autocriise for around 7years, and still have most of the old moulds, so anybody having trouble finding a panel It's worth giving them a ring.
01709 527761
http://www.stuartpease.co.uk/index.html#PageTop :lol:


----------

